# J C Higgins Flightliner



## rusty james (Mar 24, 2022)

my flightliner  Star treck ! from France


----------



## rusty james (Mar 24, 2022)

befor / after


----------



## Steve Baltera (Mar 24, 2022)

Transport us back to when that bike was new.Really KQQL !


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 25, 2022)

Looks great nice work !


----------



## rusty james (Mar 26, 2022)

merci a vous pour ces retour 😉


----------



## phantom (Mar 26, 2022)

Ever run into the Coneheads? They were from France.


----------



## AndyA (Apr 9, 2022)

phantom said:


> Ever run into the Coneheads? They were from France.



Being from France was a cover story to explain their odd behavior. After traveling from the planet Remulak, they crashed into the Atlantic Ocean, came ashore in Jersey City, and then moved to Paramus (also my home town). I rode a 1960 Flightliner when I lived in Paramus. Never saw any coneheads there. Didn't see anyone from France either. Did see a few boneheads.


----------



## phantom (Apr 9, 2022)

They behaved oddly?


----------



## AndyA (Apr 17, 2022)

phantom said:


> They behaved oddly?



Coneheads or French folks? I think probably both. Some years ago, I was playing in a pickup soccer game and a French fellow tripped me rather obviously. I got up looking mad. Another French fellow come over to placate me and said "Don't worry about him, he's only a frog."


----------

